# Collars Anyone??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Would love this group feet down in my spread


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Now that would be a jaw breaker...

Has anyone ever been hunting before and noticed that a couple or more birds have collars on them?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

now i want spring to get here really bad. thats a great pic.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

that is a tight photo.
IT is misterious to me why they are all mature birds with the collars :wink:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Very sweet pic...having that group feet down at 30 yards would be insane. Probably end up getting nothing with all the excitement though...end up flock shooting...I can hear it now..."Shoot the banded one...Wait...There all Banded"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Problem is, Jed would claim he shot them all!!!! :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

cbass, perhaps the young'uns were too small to put collars on yet. Adult size neckbands would be too loose and have the possibility of falling off, if they put smaller neckbands on, it would end up choking the bird as they grew and the neck size got bigger (you know, girthier :wink: )

glad I could help, if you need any other help with your homework let me know.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

That is a great pic. Haven't seen many white ones except for a few small bunches, but this weather just might do the trick for this weekend. Good luck this weekend everybody. :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They put collars on the mature birds because they know the migration routes and are much more likely to survive the year and provide the most observation oportunities. Such a high % of birds get killed in their first year so it is not worth it to collar them. Ive only heard of one juvie snow with a collar on it.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

smalls,
that is the dumbest idea i have ever heard.
I am now dumber for having read it .

I never would have guessed that they collar mature birds because they survive longer, that is all we shot is mature birds. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :withstupid:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I apologize cbass. How absurd of me. Can I pretty please wash your pickup?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you can come wash mine if you'd like.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

absolutely smalls.
And if you do a good job you can do the house to.
:beer:


----------

